# High power SR20 Gearset



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.timwright.co.uk/gtir/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=461

This could make us turbo owners happier to drive the **** out of our cars


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sweet!!!*

A short piece from the page, 

The FWD SR20DE full dog box is the thing to have when you have turboed the N/A SR20DE or have installed a U12 Bluebird/U13 Bluebird/GTi-R turbo engine into your FWD Pulsar, Sentra, SE-R, NX Coupe (or anything with a FWD SR20DE). The dog gearset is made from EN36A case hardening alloy steel which is hardened and tempered through a special heat treatment process after the manufacturing stage. This is a dog (1st to 4th gear) gearset with straight cut gears and will handle all the power your engine can supply. The dog gears are rated at around 600hp.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Mike Kojima has one on order to test out. He is also having them extend the input shaft so that we can actually use a pilot bearing and it'll help the input shaft from flexing.

Hopefully this will be our solution.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know if it'll be good for daily driving though, only because of the noise. Straight cut gears... that's like driving in reverse, noise-wise. Very loud. But I'm in the same boat as you Ryan... and Aaron and everybody else. We gotta do something about it. Maybe the noise won't be too bad. I'll have to try to get a ride in Kojima's car when he's got the gearbox in there.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, it will whine and you'll have to rev-match since there will be no synchros. 5th will be helical cut so at least when you're on the freeway it won't be too bad.

Motorcycles don't sound too bad with their trannies.

I am also curious what it will be like. Kojima probably won't get it for a month.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy old thread Batman! 

What ever came of these gears. What did Mike find when he tried them?

Are the Nissan 4.4 final drives all we can get nowadays for the RS5F32A's, or are they all sold out too?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

PAR was making an SR20 dogtooth gearset years ago. You might be able to find something about that. They're Australian.


----------

